
To code or not to code? A look at the you-should(n't)-learn-to-code discussion - _recurse
https://medium.com/nontechfounder/making-sense-from-the-you-should-nt-learn-to-code-discussions-fdc2cea6220f#.rai09q2nd
======
_recurse
Making sense from the “You Should(n’t) Learn to Code” discussions, and why
both sides are right.

~~~
brasilbebest
You Shouldn't Learn to Code*

*Do reconsider if you live in a third world country.

~~~
_recurse
Depends, really. What if you could use the software you're working with on a
daily basis more efficiently with code? Let's say, write some macros. A
regular business analyst would benefit from that. Trying to learn to code to
build an app? Probably not a good idea.

